# idc 580 supreme



## bruce (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi guys! What a great forum! I accidentally found your site while looking for an answer to my problem. I checked out all the old threads but the topic was not discussed . I have an IDC 580 Supreme that was running well until I had a gas leak which was the result of gas hoses that just fell apart. I know there were three hoses but do not know where they went. Two ports are in the gas tank, (one with the filter and the other for return) and the back of the carb looks like this, with the two close ports being the primer ball with two other ports at the bottom of the carb. I know there was one short u shaped hose. Please help as the weeds are taking over fast!

oo (primer ports)



o o (other ports)
Thanks,
Bruce In South Georgia


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

IDC is basically just a rebadged Ryobi. Look at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1102433&postcount=5 for a discription of how the hoses are routed.


----------

